
Justin.tv Adds Paid Pro Account Option - AndrewWarner
http://www.centernetworks.com/justintv-pro-account
======
uuilly
While no ads is certainly a feature, it seems like a lot of startups I've seen
recently are selling "community status" in the form of digital goods. I can't
imagine ever paying for such things but it seems to be working quite well for
folks.

~~~
avdempsey
Michael the CEO is speaking about justin.tv's money-making strategy at the
Google campus on Monday. A couple of other 'community status' style companies
will be there too.

Search 'Monetizing Web 2.0' on meetup.com if you're curious.

------
foppr
nice, justin.tv is starting to get traction

~~~
rms
I think they've had it for a while. It really is the place to go to watch
cable or international sports live.

~~~
jonknee
Not sure if it's a great sign for the future when your startup is
internationally recognized as the place to go for copyright infringement.
Several firms have held this title before and they have a short life.

~~~
rms
It's a whole lot better than no one noticing.

~~~
trapper
I wouldn't like to bet my business on getting bought out by people who think I
am stealing from them.

